# Pictures of fish Caught on a fly rod



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok here it goes

A couple of splake caught at navajo lake




































My first fish on my new fly rod, I caught it at minersville Reservoir 19 inches
Sorry about the size i took it on my phone









Now for some pics from Yankee Meadows
First up my Biggest brook to date, 17 inches









18 inch Rainbow caught by my dad AKA plottrunner









a rainbow









And another one









This last picture is from Navajo when I caught 46 chubs on my fly rod


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice..... very nice BTK !!!  

Good of you to share those picture's, we haven't seen much of you lately !!

Looks like you've been busy...


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Brookie and I like your hat.


GO 48!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome pictures, fly fishing is the best! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pictures. The fish look healthy!


----------

